# Red spot cardinal carrying eggs



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

The other day I caught a sight of this cardinal carrying eggs and snapped a few pics. apologies for the dirty glass. He carried eggs for a day only. He didn't eat when I was feeding. The next day his mouth was back to normal. Perhaps too new a parent.

I was a bit surprised that they had spawned in my tank, as I had added most of them just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow incredible !


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
They seem to like your tank. Probably will try again.
-


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Good stuff!
I wonder how hard it would be to raise the fry?

I recently got a few of these as well. 
I finally got them to eat pellets


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Good stuff!
> I wonder how hard it would be to raise the fry?


thanks yeah I think it will be very difficult. the fish are mature at a little over 1" length so the fry would be like incredibly tiny I'd assume. It'll take someone like ORA to breed them. They have done it with neo gobies.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> I recently got a few of these as well.
> I finally got them to eat pellets


congrats. I hope it works out for you. How is the flow in your system? mine is low flow and I think that's where you'd find them in nature. you got them to eat pellets? how! I'm not even going there. it's either mysis or brine for me. I might try flakes just to raise phosphates in my system.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> congrats. I hope it works out for you. How is the flow in your system? mine is low flow and I think that's where you'd find them in nature. you got them to eat pellets? how! I'm not even going there. it's either mysis or brine for me. I might try flakes just to raise phosphates in my system.


My system is also low flow.

I was feeding mysis mixed with pellets for my other fish and they started out spitting them back out and just ate the mysis but I kept feeding like this for a week and they started taking to the pellets 

I was shocked when I saw them eat pellets...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> My system is also low flow.
> 
> I was feeding mysis mixed with pellets for my other fish and they started out spitting them back out and just ate the mysis but I kept feeding like this for a week and they started taking to the pellets
> 
> I was shocked when I saw them eat pellets...


no kidding? which pellets are you giving them? what size? really tiny I assume. I'd rather use pellets then flakes which add more phosphates than I want.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> no kidding? which pellets are you giving them? what size? really tiny I assume. I'd rather use pellets then flakes which add more phosphates than I want.


I mix these both...
http://www.canadacorals.com/collections/dry-goods/products/omega-one-garlic-marine-pellets
and 
http://www.canadacorals.com/collections/dry-goods/products/new-life-spectrum-grow

Surprisingly, the cardinals are eating the larger ones which is the omega brand. 
I was surprised they stuffed it into their mouth. haha


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

that's crazy. and good for you. I have dropped a few pellets in there to feed the nems. they chase after them but don't eat. buggers. none of the fish in my tank are trained to eat pellets so they all ignore it.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You may have a better chance if you have a good sized longspine urchin in there as they will be released within the spines for protection.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wtac said:


> You may have a better chance if you have a good sized longspine urchin in there as they will be released within the spines for protection.


is that for the babies? never heard of this practice. please explain.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bangaii Cardinafish is probably the best known for "hosting" in/near longspine urchin congregations. New Guinea Cardinafish has been documented as early as 1965 to host in urchins.

I recall early breeding success stories of Bangaii Cardinalfish where they made faux urchins using ZipTies to mimic the spines of urchins.

Some images show a few cardinal fish "hosting" in urchins and within the legs of basket stars (Crinoids).


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh sweet! urchins eh? will have to check that out. I think that description on the web page you linked is spot on about the cardinals.


----------



## Cottage reefer (May 15, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this forum and it took a week to get permission to post so it's a bit late, but do you mind me asking where you found these fish? I have looking for them for a few months now. I have heard they are a very good schooling fish, is that your experience as well?

Thanks for your response!


----------

